# Pure apricot blush?



## pseudonymph (May 3, 2011)

Hi ladies! I'm hoping to draw on your extensive knowledge to help me end a months-long hunt.

  	I'm after a pure apricot coloured blush. As in, no pink in it at all. Just pure, lovely, delicate apricot. 

  	I'm very, very pale with cool pink undertones and having some problems with reddening in the cheeks, so i'm hoping the apricot and some judiciously applied concealer will help that out. Cate Blanchett is my guide here, my colouring is reasonably similar to hers in skin, hair and eyes. These photos give a good guide to what i'm looking for, with the first one being absolutely perfect:

One
Two
Three
Four

  	Caveats here are 1) that I live somewhere with very few makeup counters (NO MAC. *sobs*) so comparing things is tricky and expensive, and 2) Benefit Georgia is out, since the colour is wonderful but i'm after something with more of the colour payoff of an actual blush. I love my Benefit Dandelion, but damn, that sucker is hard to see sometimes!

  	Any ideas?


	(And if anyone has some bonus suggestions for something close to what she's using for a brow powder, that'd be fantastic!)


----------



## sayah (May 4, 2011)

What do you think of Fleur Power? http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp202/heartcoreblogg/MACblushFleurPowerswatches.jpg
  	It's very pigmented. Too pink?


----------



## pseudonymph (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, still a bit pinker than I was looking for, for this. But damn, is it gorgeous! I might have to look around for one of those purely because it's so damn pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	Thanks for the rec!


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 6, 2011)

I would of recc the same Fluer is much much prettier in person...umm what about peaches by MAC


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 6, 2011)

how about spaced out by MAC, unfortunately it was an LE but you can always hunt for it


----------



## cocomia (May 7, 2011)

MAC Melba and Peaches are the ones that immediately come to mind. The Body Shop has one called Apricot Shimmer (Shimmery Apricot?) that might fit the bill.  If not, I would use a pale orange blush all over then very lightly blend Fleur Power on the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 8, 2011)

I am also very pale with cool undertones and I would recommend Illamasqua Lover. It's matte, and really pigmented so a little goes a long way - I apply it with my 187 brush!


----------



## Sojourner (May 10, 2011)

I agree with Illamasqua Lover


----------

